# Using CIDRS without PG600



## Alexis Lunsford (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm interested in using CIDRs without using PG600 or any other injectable after pulling them, the doe will be put in with the buck after pulling CIDRs, has anyone done this before? I will also be flushing the doe before breeding her.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 12, 2017)

Not many here induce heat, but I know @babsbag used lute. Still an injection though.

@purplequeenvt has used it in her sheep I believe.


----------



## Alexis Lunsford (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks! I've read before you can use the cidrs as directed and then pull them & place the doe in with the buck for live cover without the use of PG600 or any other drug used to induce ovulation & it can work fine, ovulation inducer is not a must in any case but increases chances of more egg releases & when AI'ing you want to have the best possible chance of conception at the time of breeding. It is highly recommended to use ovulation inducer when AI'ing but I wasn't sure if anyone had tried the cidrs without PG600 and used live cover for breeding method.


----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 12, 2017)

My neighbors are going to use a live ram to cover their ewes and using CIDRs right now, but they are also planning to inject PG600. They said this is just how it's done. Wish I knew more about it! Does your doe normally cycle out of season? If not, I would give the PG600. If so, you definitely have a shot even without the PG600.


----------



## Alexis Lunsford (Mar 12, 2017)

mysunwolf said:


> My neighbors are going to use a live ram to cover their ewes and using CIDRs right now, but they are also planning to inject PG600. They said this is just how it's done. Wish I knew more about it! Does your doe normally cycle out of season? If not, I would give the PG600. If so, you definitely have a shot even without the PG600.


I'm not 100 sure about the cycling out of season... both are fairly new so I don't know yet! will definitely be keeping track of that this year tho! Thank you


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 13, 2017)

If your not going to give the injection to induce heat, then why are you going to use the CIDR to begin with?


----------



## Alexis Lunsford (Mar 13, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> If your not going to give the injection to induce heat, then why are you going to use the CIDR to begin with?


I am trying to induce heat, I have read you can use the cidr without pg600 & have good results when breeding the doe with a buck. It will bring them into heat and they can still ovulate without pg600, that the pg600 guarantees ovulation & should always be used when AI'ing the doe but not a necessity when using live cover


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 13, 2017)

CIDR does not induce heat.
The CIDR basically stops them from cycling.  People use that when they want to breed specific animals via AI or also a group of animals to all give birth at once.
You insert the CIDR into the animals to get them in sync.
Then you use the injection, I've always heard Lutelese to get them to all ovulate at the same time.

Besides, if you have the buck for live cover and just one doe to breed, I'm not sure what you are trying to accomplish.


----------



## Alexis Lunsford (Mar 13, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> CIDR does not induce heat.


Maybe I have been Mis informed, what does it do


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 13, 2017)

Alexis Lunsford said:


> Maybe I have been Mis informed, what does it do



I think the simplest explanation is the CIDR makes them not ovulate.  Let's say you have  20 does you want to kid at once ( I know a farm that had 35 kids born this past weekend)

You insert the CIDR into the does and leave for 14 days. This stops them from ovulating on a normal cycle.

You remove the CIDR.  I think 2 days later you give the injection of Lute.  Then all will come into heat in 24 hours.


----------



## Alexis Lunsford (Mar 13, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> I think the simplest explanation is the CIDR makes them not ovulate.  Let's say you have  20 does you want to kid at once ( I know a farm that had 35 kids born this past weekend)
> 
> You insert the CIDR into the does and leave for 14 days. This stops them from ovulating on a normal cycle.
> 
> You remove the CIDR.  I think 2 days later you give the injection of Lute.  Then all will come into heat in 24 hours.


Gotcha, thanks!


----------

